# My lovely lilac tan female.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I managed to take one! pic of her showing her colour as an IRL - that colour is SO hard to get pictures off, either she looks brown og grey :lol:

But THIS is how her colour looks like IRL, my beautiful Lily:










I LOVE this colour, i think it's so gorgeous


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well look at that - an actual 'pinky shade' of lilac, rather than the usual muddy blue types that you see a lot! She is beautiful, definitely the nicest lilac I've seen and the closest to the rabbit colour (which is as they should be).

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very very pretty!

would love to see this in the flesh.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

SarahY said:


> Well look at that - an actual 'pinky shade' of lilac, rather than the usual muddy blue types that you see a lot! She is beautiful, definitely the nicest lilac I've seen and the closest to the rabbit colour (which is as they should be).
> 
> Sarah xxx


Wow  Thanks 

I hope to breed more lilacs, i have a litter of only 4 babies right now from the same dad and an unrelated mom, there could be lilacs in that nest *fingers crossed*

Also, i was planning to breed Lily back to her father  That should produce some nice pups


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Madhouse Stud said:


> very very pretty!
> 
> would love to see this in the flesh.


Thanks  You're welcome to visit if you ever come to DK - bring some good typed mice please if you do


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*cries* I want to have her!!! Gorgeous gorgeous shade of Lilac


----------

